# Anyone has a room for 2 going out of galv or Freeport ?



## Fish4funonly (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. Ready to go sat or sun , just need a little notice if it's sat. 2 guys. Will share cost. Please PM me if anything available. Thanks in advance.


----------

